
A Font Created by your Congressional Districts - kylebarron
https://www.uglygerry.com/
======
grzm
3 months ago, 750 points, 190 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20584937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20584937)

------
Ayesh
Looks like a fun idea and crisp images.

But-why.gif

